# Got a job



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got my first job. It's only a part-time seasonal thing at Target, but I'm just excited that I can actually get a job. The interview was last Thursday, and I was really worried about it, but prepared a lot and tried to be as calm and confident as I could, and it worked! I'm really going to have to try to be more social at work than I usually am in my life, but I feel pretty good about it. Everybody there seemed nice enough, and it's only for three or four months, so I think it's going to work out.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good initiative man! Getting a job can be a real confidence booster in several aspects.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Or guy and girl. I go in for orientation tomorrow, not sure when I start the actual job.


----------



## db4805 (Dec 27, 2010)

Great! Way to go! I bet you going to do fine.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Good job! Glad to hear.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats!

Stick though the whole seasonal period and maybe they will consider hiring you permanently


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

way to go OP, i remember my first job and ended up staying there six years


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Getting a job is a huge accomplishment, you should be very proud of yourself. And target isn't a bad place to work, i worked there for over a year as a night stocker. Was one of the better jobs for SA that i've had


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody. Orientation went pretty well, and my first official day of work is Tuesday. Well, I still have to go through some training. But yeah, this seems like the perfect first job for me, as it is part-time, seasonal, in the backroom, and at a store I actually like. And my supervisors/team leaders/whatever seem pretty cool.


----------



## kaminagi (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!!  You seem so calm and cool about it. I'm starting a job on Friday and completely terrified! How do you stay so calm?


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Stray Keito said:


> Congrats!!  You seem so calm and cool about it. I'm starting a job on Friday and completely terrified! How do you stay so calm?


I'm not calm about any of it, I was/am incredibly nervous about everything. The way I get through it is to just tell myself that this is good for me, that even if things go wrong, I can learn from my mistakes. And I have to set small goals for myself, such as: Go to a job interview, Go to job orientation, Get through first day at work, etc., and as I complete them, then I feel better about things. Like I literally wrote those things down and have been checking them off, and it helps me understand that I actually can do those things, because I've done them, if that makes sense. My next goal is Get through second day at work, which is tomorrow, which I'm super anxious about.

Also, I couldn't help but be pretty robotic on my first day because of my anxiety, like I have trouble keeping conversations going or introducing myself to new people, but I figure that as long as I do the job I'm there for, and not intentionally be a douchebag to anyone, then things will go fine.


----------



## HardbodyNinja (Apr 11, 2011)

congratulations finding a job can be a big step in recovering. i recently found a job too it's helped me alot with my SA because I constantly have to interact with people.


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

HardbodyNinja said:


> congratulations finding a job can be a big step in recovering. i recently found a job too it's helped me alot with my SA because I constantly have to interact with people.


I'm having the same experience so far. I'm only three days in, but I really seem to be getting a little bit better each day with my anxiety.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Robodontopus said:


> I'm having the same experience so far. I'm only three days in, but I really seem to be getting a little bit better each day with my anxiety.


Congrats on the new job!

It takes courage to start a new job so you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Robodontopus said:


> I'm having the same experience so far. I'm only three days in, but I really seem to be getting a little bit better each day with my anxiety.


Good to hear this. You should find there will continue to be an improvement as the job becomes more of a routine.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats!

I´ll need to get one too


----------



## lylul (Oct 25, 2011)

This is so empowering to read! I'm also looking for a first job and actually just applied at Target for a seasonal position. I'll definitely try to follow your methods and take things one step at a time... I tend to freak out and think about the entire process and after a while I just get discouraged from even trying.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hey congrats..best of luck n god bless uu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Robodontopus!


----------



## Robodontopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the support, everyone. I'm still checking off each day after I finish, but I am actually pretty comfortable at this job. Well, I do avoid interacting with customers, and I still suck at holding a conversation with coworkers, and I just eat/drink alone on my breaks, but I'll get better at that stuff in time, I think.

I got my first paycheck today, which feels pretty awesome. It really does feel good to finally earn my own money. I haven't cashed it yet, though.

But again, thanks everybody.


----------

